# idq repair?



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought a idq12v3.d4 in January 2010, new on ebay 

It has been mounted in about 1cuft, side-firing, since I got it. It hasn't been overpowered or anything, but I must have been in a hurry, because I forgot to attach it correctly before driving the car yesterday. It fell on its face when I turned, and then stopped working. I think the VC/motor was damaged in some way, or something. It makes very quiet sounds if you put power on it, but the cone does not visibly move at all.

So, of course, I tried to check out ID's repair procedures... but I guess they have closed their doors. (imagedynamicsusa.com) Awesome. I now have another broken subwoofer, orphaned by another great audio shop going under. I guess I'll just add it to the 3 broken Adire Audio Shivas in my attic. 

Do I have any options for repair? Am I stupid for not repairing these by myself already? I'm a computer engineer, and spent about 3 years doing soldering repairs on sensitive circuit boards while I was in school, so I guess I should be able to figure it out, right? What special tools and knowledge would I need, and where does one get speaker repair supplies and replacement parts?


ADHD side note: For now I borrowed my home theater sub (early Shiva in ~2cuft sealed), and bungee cabled it, rear-firing in the hatch :laugh: It actually sounds surprisingly ****ing awesome. Compared to the idq12v3, I could hear it "talking" a bit, so I had to steepen the lowpass filter from 6 to 12dB/Octave with 63Hz. Acoustic bass guitar & violin are much airier, really everything sounds a lot less mechanical. Rolling bass in hip-hop has a more pleasant and natural sound also. Don't get me wrong, I still miss the IDQ. It had a more authoritative bite at all frequencies, and sounded much cleaner and tighter. The IDQ also blended better with the ID CTX6M midrange. I think the Shiva would sound better if paired with more efficient lightweight paper cone midrange drivers... like HAT I6...


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm... Fix My Speaker - Product Listing


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

call 866-933-1414 for help.


----------

